# Unknown ugly purplish thingy growing under frogspawn frag[PICTURES]



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

So I was cleaning out my fish tank today, moving somethings around and I notice this weird growth. I have no idea what it is. It has a purplish tint to it with these tubes all over it. I poked at it and nothing happened. heheheh... If someone could provide me with some information that would be awesome! I'm sure it's something bad... I have yet to find something foreign in my tank that is actually good. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

What kind of texture do they have? Spongey? Slimy?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Interesting, why i love saltwater! all the surprises! 

Does pipeorgan develop like that? but then again i think thats a red color if it was.


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

It has a slimey texture


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

Well, while I'm at it, I also have this fuzzy cacoon thing in my Tonga rock. It looks like it has an opening at the bottom like it may be filtering something. Both of these things I have posted are not in any direct light. Any ideas?


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

The small white thing looks like a tunicate sponge. Harmless, and can actually be beneficial in a tank.

I'm still thinking about the purple stuff...


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The first things are eggs. Eggs of what, I don't know, but eggs. I know they don't look like typical eggs, but marine inverts often lay weird looking eggs with their own little tubes around them like that. As for bad vs good, these are probably good, laid by some snail.


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

oh wow, thank you!


----------

